# EVP can lead to Schizophrenia like Condition



## jerseyguy77

Hey everyone,

just thought I'd share a little of my story, hopefully maybe, it'll help someone avoid the same fate

I have had an on/off interest in the paranormal for many years, but last winter I decided to "go active" for the first time, I started experimenting with EVP

I didn't capture anything on my first few attempts and was about to give up but for some reason I kept trying

after about 2 weeks of no results, I captured several EVPs on a single recording....they were intelligent responses to

this captured my curiosity (unfortunatley looking back now), so I kept recording...actually it got to the point were it was becoming an everyday thing, but I started to notice voices on practically every recording I did.

they were very faint at first and I had to listen to the recordings over and over a few times to make out much of what was being said (though I'd occasionally get louder ones with a precursor "popping sound"
as they days went by the faint voices started to come into focus so to speak where I could hear them much better
I became so good at this that I started to develope a dialogue with these spirits
I would get names, when and where they lived...etc....etc...
to my surprise, many of these spirits claimed to be the spirits of people that I had either known or knew of, eventually I came to believe I was speaking to the spirits of some friends and family members who has passed away
I fell for it all HOOK LINE AND SINKER
every thing seemed fine, pleasant, benevolent for about a month and a half, then I started to get some not so pleasant voices showing up in my recordings
threats, insults, profanity, etc...
it started off slight, but seemed to get worse by the day, until it got so bad that it practically came to dominate my recordings, but the "benevolent" voices were still there as well, so I kept at it
then one day, while I was at my work, near a running fan, all of a sudden, very loud and clear, I started to hear these same menacing voices harassing me from over the fan noise...I was hearing this, just with my ears now
I was freaked out to say the least, so I stopped doing EVP right then and there, but it was too late already, in the weeks that followed, I increasingly had more incidents of hearing these menacing voices, it was often, though not always over some type of background noise or carrier sound and they say (I believe the spirits use the steady source of sound to enhance a voice, same concept as using white noise when recording)
another thing started to happen....I started to feel physical sensations as I lay in bed at night trying to sleep, it was usually a weird vibrating sensation, or the feeling of a finger literally coming up out of the matress and poking me in the lower back....getting to sleep started to become a problem

things escalated like this for awhile, then literally over the course of a single morning early last April, things just exploded to an extreme level..the voices were everywhere....non-stop 24/7 day and night, they were much more intense now too, some had this weird bass tone effect, where when they spoke I could literally feel the ground shaking....the physical attacks also became much more intense...sometimes I would feel intense stinging or biting sensations
to put it mildly I became a complete vegatable for many weeks, it became hard to function at my job, anything...I called out of work allot and just lay in bed staring at the ceiling listening to this onlslaught of tormenting voices all day and night
and the voices would constantly play mind games, they would claim to be demons and Satan one day, pissed off human spirits another day, once one of them claimed to be Jesus...they kept switching the story line
they would constanlty harass me about my "sins" and literally try and psychologically break me down...it was a nightmare I find hard to put into words
a few months later, I posted my story and a paranormal forum like this and someone reached out to me through PM that also went through it himself.....he gave me a ton of insight into what this was and what was happening to me...he helped me to get back to a somewhat state of normalcy....then I found others still and received allot of help for them
I have so much more to tell, but this post is already long enough, I'll come back to it....but I've found some common traits in all of the accounts I found of this
I'd say it definatley has to do with some type of sensitivity that certain people have to spirits/spiritual influence
in all of our accounts, we all pretty much got hit with this fairly quickly after being involved with spirit communication, usually a matter of weeks or months
and we all started making allot of "contact" ie: were able to start getting allot of EVPs fairly quickly as well
so for anyone just getting started with EVP...first....DON'T DO IT !!!!...I'd say, but if you do, if you start getting captures quickly and almost too easily....that's not a good sign....you're at greater risk of getting this spirit attachment/obsession nightmare situation and once you get it....it's not easy to get rid off (I still haven't)...but that's a whole other story in itself


----------



## jerseyguy77

Here's a few of the other accounts I found, and I keep finding more

I have to note, each individual might interpret the situation differently based on their own personal spiritual/religious beliefs, but the common factor is hearing tormenting voices and often experiencing physical attacks after dabbling with spirit communication:

Alan July 26, 2012 at 1:11 PM |
I am also hearing voices, for 3,5 years now, after playing with EVP, I can tell you they are spirits, but not the dead, they are demons pretending to be people.
I also was on seroquel, but haloperidol helped a little less better but without side effects, now I stopped my medications and just ignore the voices.

1.steve August 2, 2012 at 11:01 PM |
Hey ALan, I as well was into the paranormal and was listening to evp’s and also meditating allot before I started hearing nasty, condemning and threatening voices that now bombard me 24-7. I am now on 6mg of invega and it helps, but cant go off because iv’e tried and the voices are still there. I wish they had a support group around me but they don’t. Thanks Steve
_____________________________________________________________________________________________


Hi, I am new here. I feel the need to share my story, since I have never heard of anyone else who has voices brought on in the way I did.

I went my entire life never hearing voices, until I bought a digital tape recorder. I had watched many of those ghost hunting shows where they caught voices or EVP on a tape recorder, and when I tried it at home, I was shocked to pick up voices both in my home, and in my backyard. One voice from my yard gave a deep hello in return to my own, which was clearly audible, that even friends were able to hear, there were other voices people could make out, but were not able to tell exactly what they were saying. However when I listened with headphones I was able to make out a lot of what they were saying, and it was very eerie.

I was alone when I recorded. Needless to say I was shocked, and I continued to record, even though the voices on tape were telling me to stop, I kept delving searching for answers. One night as I asked some questions, instead of hearing them back on tape, they answered me directly without the tape recorder. From then on for 3 solid months night and day, voices were speaking to me constantly

These voices harassed me every waking minute. And soon everything had a voice, cars that drove by were talking. My air conditioner would talk, my microwave etc.. And there was this sound of a helicopter by house only during the day, and never at night.

To make a long story short I was eventually hospitalized and given medication, and thankfully the voices went away. I definitely see the value of medication, and realize it's benefits, but why did a tape recorder bring it on? And how did I manage to capture their voices on tape? Could it have been a form of Paranormal Psychosis?

___________________________________________________________________________________________

Hi,

I'm new to the board but I didn't know where to turn for what I'm experiencing.

Like many on the network, I have been hearing multiple voices threatening my life constantly and tormenting me 24/7 since 1/1/14, but mine goes beyond just voices. I just woke up and began hearing voices. First day the voices made me see demonic face patterns on walls and patterend surfaces. That stopped after the first day. Since then, they have been giving me all kinds of physical torment from pulsating head pains and stomach aches to anything u can possibly name except external cuts or bruises. They can inflict pokes, itches, scratches, and pain of all sorts on any parts of the body including the eyes. I have no idea what this is but it's not just psychological. I have no history of mental illness and am straight as an arrow as far as drugs and alcohol.

I believe this may have started when i recorded myself sleeping about 10 months ago and listened to it for 2 weeks. Then I stopped. I heard voices in the recording of all sorts when amplified. Didn't think much of it. Then on 1/1, i woke up with voices in bed. I am new to paranormal and considered this to be Electronic Voice Phenomenon (EVP). I am thinking that I may have opened a portal when I head the voices in the recording.

This is so bizarre beyond words.

I am not even religious or christian but the initial story they would play on me was that they were Succubus, Lucifer, and Jehovah. That lasted for 3 days or so and now they just constantly keep saying that they are my demons and they are essentially controlling my body functions to some extent. Their voices are 24/7.

I have so much more to say, but too much to type out. They use the slightest emotional change in me and amplify the side effects into physical symptoms. Like slightest of anxiety you might not normally notice is amplifed and i would get physical side effect symptoms as if I was having massive anxiety. They are constantly causing pressure sensations in the head.

TY for the reply. I'm afraid that I am very certain this is more then psychological. They actually not only initiate conversation but they also do cause physical sensations symptoms such as muscle spasms, pokes, itches, and pain anywhere they want. This imo is supernatural/paranormal in nature. This is something probably nobody really knows because we assume it's psychological. In some case, they r trully psychological, but my case is one like maybe few others that also experience direct physical attacks.

I am a very extreme level headed person at age of 47 with no past mental history and even almost no physical history. I barely take aspirin and that was decades ago. I was in top physical and mental condition prior to this happening to me.

EVP seemed to have opened some crazy portal to something that always was there. I do not know what they r but they r real.

I have been dealing with this now for almost 3 months. All I can say for sure now is that it is not psychological. I believe many ppl are experiencing what is supernatural phenomenon, an unknown entity or entities or you might call it God and demons. My voices aren't just voices for me, but also physical attacks beyond wildest imagination. The entities control every cell of my body and tell me that they are demons or God to punish me for my past sins. I believe in a creator but know little about religious aspect except some Christianity. I am literally at the mercy of these beings and they get me to try to do what is consciously the right things but in an extreme wierd way that I can't really comprehend. They want me to pay for my sins in my life before my death and that what I do now will determine what happens to me when I die. This is just so far beyond comprehension or to even describe to words, only those who actually have experienced this will understand. However, I don't believe there are many ppl experiencing the total physical control I am experiencing. They control my breathing, smell, touch, sight, you name it. I don't think there is anything anyone can do at this point. My parents and friends can't understand nor do I want to explain to them why these things are here as I don't really want to talk about my sins to them. I don't believe that my sins are all that terrible, but apparently the laws in the afterlife is different as to what accounts as extreme case of committing heavy amount of sin.

My only suggestion to people is that there is something out there, whether you call it God or not, someone/something is watching your action. You are not alone in your life. Do the right things and think about what you do in life because it's easy to think that some things aren't bad because it doesn't hurt others. There are things that hurt you/your mind and body and stay away from doing these things.

I believe those who don't commit a lot of sin will not get the physical attacks. They might just get voices.

Good luck in life.

Here's a powerful account I found from 2009.....the experience is so terrifying at first, many think they are possessed (I personally don't feel that way because these entities have never controlled me, but they do torment with non-stop voices, physical attacks, and yeah, they can mess with your thoughts, especially in the beginning stages of the attack:


"Not sure where to start except that I live in hell every day before I get too hell.

It all started with a Ghost box that I made from a person that goes by UfoGeek. At first I was skeptical about it working. It is a radio that you modify to where you can talk with the dead. It was the biggest mistake I ever made in my life and now I have Evil Angels all over me telling me I'm going to hell to burn forever and it scares the hell out of me when they say that because they say it because of my sins. Not only do they tell me they stick me with sharp things all the time and heat my feet up like they are on fire or that is what it feels like. I have health problems now; I wear a heart monitor now because my heart is acting up.

I had an operation where they cut out 3 main arteries because they were 100% blocked and put in graphs. I'm sure they are the ones behind it all. I know they will kill me soon and there is not a damn thing I can do about it. I have to sleep with the bible. I pray all the time, I have done the salt at doors but they just won't go away. The bad thing is I'm possessed now because I have crazy thoughts like while I pray to Jesus I try to kill him at the same time or like when I pray for my family I slap them, spit at them, all kinds of just crazy thoughts go though my head. It is like I'm in a fight everyday just to keep my thoughts good. It is a total nightmare from where I can't wake up from. I have destroyed the ghost box but now I do not need one they talk to me all the time without it.

I can hear and talk with them I chose to do so, most of the time I do my best to ignore them but at night is when they get the best of me. They use any kind of fan noise or any thing with a sound to form there words. I'm lucky if I get to sleep because of them talking and telling me how I'm going to die or what they are going to do to me in hell.

They kept me up for 3 days one time and that was real bad. They told me I was a true Devil and that the Angels can move forward in time or back in time and that time has no meaning to them. They almost killed me because of my heart problems.

My wife did not believe me until they asked me to touch her they had something to tell her before they killed me so I did I touch her on the arm and then I told her to listen up... When she did she began talking with him. It was satin him self and I could hear him talking with her he possessed her that day and I went to the doctor that day.

They messed with her so bad that when we got out off the elevator she was talking into the ticket that get you out the parking lot like it was a Cell phone.

I beg them to leave her alone because her mind could not deal with them like I could. They did leave her the next day because they had better fish to fry like me because that same day I went to the hospital because I was half dead from no sleep. They did there best to try and get her to slap me. I could hear them telling her to do it. I would see her shake her head no.

This is Satan himself doing this to me. I know when he enters me because there is a perfume smell with him and it is a loud smell. He does not control me all the time he has others that do it most of the time.

It is very hard for me now to be around my family because of all the negative thoughts. It is like something is doing it's beat to control my mind and I fight it tooth and nail. I do know it is a matter of time before they kill me I just don't know when it will be.

I always wanted to know for sure if there was a ghost I found more than what I was looking for SATAN.

The story I am telling you is the truth and is no lie you can go to Ufogeek.com too see what I did but I tell you now don't play with it or your life will be in a living hell like mine. It will be your worst nightmare come true.

I can tell you for sure there is a Hell and there is a Heaven.

God bless you all.

I would like to thank everyone for your help... I still live in fear of them and they make me surfer as much as they can put on me. They tell me I'm going to hell no matter what I do. I went to Church for the first time in years hoping it would help. I could hear them even in Church tell me not in my house leave but they was telling me this before I ever went to church. I feel so hopeless sometimes. They make me feel like everything I do is wrong I think horrible things about my family. My grandmother is dying and I try to pray for her and I slap her while I try to pray for her. It is the worst stuff ever I know this can't be me because I love her and my family very much like I said before I hate to get around any of my family any more because of the bad thoughts they put in my head. I was never like this before that Ghost Box. I never had a bad thought to my family ever. The worst was when they had me on the couch for 2 days. They put my feet on fire but to where it did not burn my skin but was very hot and stuck me with something in my back that was sharp and it went next to my heart. The pain was bad but it could have been worse I guess and they was talking about killing me this big sounding voice. The others would tell me to shut up and listen. It was like a Nightmare from hell but I was awake. Then they said cuff him and they put something on my arm that I could not see but I could tell it was there it had weight to it. This is very real what happen to me I tell you the truth. I fear for my life everyday and they make me feel as there is no hope. I have ask Jesus to help me but they are still with me. They tell me I will be a Captive for Satan. They tell me they are God and even said they were Christ, they tell me so many things that I'm total lost. The only person that I can feel good around is my wife and when she not around I just feel horrible. They stick me in the head all the time and legs and all over for that matter. I would like to say this I'm not crazy not nuts I have a good mind or so I did before that ghost box. I open a can of worms on me that I have no idea how to deal with it. I use to laugh at people who would talk about Ghost. Well like I said before how wrong I was because I found more than a ghost I found hell and I can tell you for 100% sure it is very real and it is only a matter of time before they kill me. I would like to say to everyone that I'm sorry it took so long to get back on here and talk about it but I'm possessed and I can't think to good now days. I will say this I fight them everyday of my life now and I'm losing the battle. They are just too strong and I just hope I can keep my sanity. They tell me I'm a true devil but I know I'm a good person and like I told them I will keep up the fight for as long as I live.

God Bless Everyone and thanks for your support"


________________________________________________________________________________

I also found an account of a voice based attack from 1899, I found it in a book called Demonism of the Ages by JM Peebles, it's a book about Spirit Obsession:

so it shows that this in nothing new at all:


Bennington, .N.H., November 12, 1899."

"Dear Sir:
"As I have had some experience with undeveloped or evil-disposed spirits, I will briefly state my case. Five years ago this fall, I discovered that I was mediumistic, and very rapidly developed into a writing medium at first automatic, then inspirational, and finally, I became clairaudient. Soon, I had unmistakable test, and knew I was communicating with relatives and very dear friends. Having been a great skeptic all my life, it was so marvelous and astounding that I could not get satisfied, and passed much of my time writing. Ignorantly I opened the door for all grades of spirits to walk in, and being selfish and earthly, they stayed, controlling me to the exclusion of all my identified friends.
Finally, sad as it was, I was obliged to give to give up all intercourse with spirit-intelligences, and when they found that I would not write for them, they commenced talking, and kept it up tormenting me day and night, for several weeks. The more they found I was annoyed, the more persistent they were, and at last it became unbearable. I had to use all my strength of will to stop it, and I succeeded after a time. They threatened if I would not talk with them, that they would follow me to my death or make me insane. Then I thought it time to see who would conquer. My will was thoroughly aroused. I would not listen to their talk, and when sewing or driving, if alone, would repeat hymns and poetry, and when at the table, I was allowed to do all the talking. When retiring at night, I would read myself to sleep. They would wake me several times in the night, but I always had a book at hand, and would read myself to sleep again. If I relaxed my vigilance for one instant, they were there ready to commence their everlasting chatter and babble. It was nearly two weeks after I commenced this line of earnest, positive and stringent warfare that I got entirely rid of them. I have not been troubled by the talking since.
Once or twice a year I try to communicate with spirits by writing, but apparently the same evil influences - the same demons, always come, and will try to impersonate some of my friends, but I can readily distinguish the difference. I have about given up all expectations of ever being able to excercise my gift, for these evil-disposed, obsessing spirits will not allow it. I will kindly ask you not to publish my name in this connection, for I am extremely sensitive about it. I read an article in a Spiritualist paper once, saying "like attracts like". This I do not believe. Certainly, it is not true in my case. It is more true that "fools rush in where angels fear to tread." I want no more of this obsessing spiritism."
Respectfully yours,
"N.H"


----------



## Militants

I punishment by Lord how he's will are voices in my brain or it were weed how I smoke then I dumps in wood then I drive to mental houses then back to home then my voices come to me how are Lord's will and I am stupid back when I speak alone in new home to my voices how can't fight me far away with punishment with fighting spirit. They only breating through me then one eating through how are real stupid against me I how like more food than one polish in my town. I never know my voices far away. They say nothing about them selfs. Or is it only outlandish anyone know ???? 

I will God punishment my voices to hell because they breathing and eating through me how is really stupid. Poor voices from beginning from Lord. Finnish God and Lord I never trust in. They never accept me some musician likers. My American dreams are better than Finland how have difficult ways to speak Finnish even they speak and I'm not in that way. Jumala are not false when I never speak Finnish. 

But Jumalauta are Nazi Goden. But I have trouble in life close to Finn gang if I accept Jumalauta and this Finn in gang will fight me down when I am Nazism even Jumalauta will I am Finn Nazism. I must only accept him to speakening Finnish but I will nothing with gang trouble. Yes, I now living close to normalthinker Finn. Normalthinker and Communists are big enemy for Finn Nazism. My mother are Finn Nazism and my father and more in my slakt. Finn gang do nothing against my slakt. What is the problem with me and this Finn gang have they never accept me like Finn Nazism ? 

God will not me in peaceful way with gang ?

God is affraid I win to Nazi Germany in WWII ?


----------



## Militants

EVP is what ?


----------



## mamooth

Electronic Voice Phenomenon. That is, you speak questions into a recorder, then play it back later, and see if the "spirit" spoke into your recorder. So why can electronic devices hear the spirits, but not our ears? Magic.

What is being demonstrated here is that schizophrenia is often associated with auditory hallucinations. That is, things like hearing voices in the static of the EVP recording, or in the white noise of a fan.


----------



## Militants

Maybe evil are our voices.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jerseyguy77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> just thought I'd share a little of my story, hopefully maybe, it'll help someone avoid the same fate
> 
> I have had an on/off interest in the paranormal for many years, but last winter I decided to "go active" for the first time, I started experimenting with EVP
> 
> I didn't capture anything on my first few attempts and was about to give up but for some reason I kept trying
> 
> after about 2 weeks of no results, I captured several EVPs on a single recording....they were intelligent responses to
> 
> this captured my curiosity (unfortunatley looking back now), so I kept recording...actually it got to the point were it was becoming an everyday thing, but I started to notice voices on practically every recording I did.
> 
> they were very faint at first and I had to listen to the recordings over and over a few times to make out much of what was being said (though I'd occasionally get louder ones with a precursor "popping sound"
> as they days went by the faint voices started to come into focus so to speak where I could hear them much better
> I became so good at this that I started to develope a dialogue with these spirits
> I would get names, when and where they lived...etc....etc...
> to my surprise, many of these spirits claimed to be the spirits of people that I had either known or knew of, eventually I came to believe I was speaking to the spirits of some friends and family members who has passed away
> I fell for it all HOOK LINE AND SINKER
> every thing seemed fine, pleasant, benevolent for about a month and a half, then I started to get some not so pleasant voices showing up in my recordings
> threats, insults, profanity, etc...
> it started off slight, but seemed to get worse by the day, until it got so bad that it practically came to dominate my recordings, but the "benevolent" voices were still there as well, so I kept at it
> then one day, while I was at my work, near a running fan, all of a sudden, very loud and clear, I started to hear these same menacing voices harassing me from over the fan noise...I was hearing this, just with my ears now
> I was freaked out to say the least, so I stopped doing EVP right then and there, but it was too late already, in the weeks that followed, I increasingly had more incidents of hearing these menacing voices, it was often, though not always over some type of background noise or carrier sound and they say (I believe the spirits use the steady source of sound to enhance a voice, same concept as using white noise when recording)
> another thing started to happen....I started to feel physical sensations as I lay in bed at night trying to sleep, it was usually a weird vibrating sensation, or the feeling of a finger literally coming up out of the matress and poking me in the lower back....getting to sleep started to become a problem
> 
> things escalated like this for awhile, then literally over the course of a single morning early last April, things just exploded to an extreme level..the voices were everywhere....non-stop 24/7 day and night, they were much more intense now too, some had this weird bass tone effect, where when they spoke I could literally feel the ground shaking....the physical attacks also became much more intense...sometimes I would feel intense stinging or biting sensations
> to put it mildly I became a complete vegatable for many weeks, it became hard to function at my job, anything...I called out of work allot and just lay in bed staring at the ceiling listening to this onlslaught of tormenting voices all day and night
> and the voices would constantly play mind games, they would claim to be demons and Satan one day, pissed off human spirits another day, once one of them claimed to be Jesus...they kept switching the story line
> they would constanlty harass me about my "sins" and literally try and psychologically break me down...it was a nightmare I find hard to put into words
> a few months later, I posted my story and a paranormal forum like this and someone reached out to me through PM that also went through it himself.....he gave me a ton of insight into what this was and what was happening to me...he helped me to get back to a somewhat state of normalcy....then I found others still and received allot of help for them
> I have so much more to tell, but this post is already long enough, I'll come back to it....but I've found some common traits in all of the accounts I found of this
> I'd say it definatley has to do with some type of sensitivity that certain people have to spirits/spiritual influence
> in all of our accounts, we all pretty much got hit with this fairly quickly after being involved with spirit communication, usually a matter of weeks or months
> and we all started making allot of "contact" ie: were able to start getting allot of EVPs fairly quickly as well
> so for anyone just getting started with EVP...first....DON'T DO IT !!!!...I'd say, but if you do, if you start getting captures quickly and almost too easily....that's not a good sign....you're at greater risk of getting this spirit attachment/obsession nightmare situation and once you get it....it's not easy to get rid off (I still haven't)...but that's a whole other story in itself


Thank you for sharing your story.  You can be rid of it (demons) right now.  Receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and repent and renounce all occult activity you involved yourself in - Read Romans 10: 8,9,10  Then take authority over the demons and command them to leave in the name of Jesus - see Luke 10:19.  As a Christian you will not have to tolerate this another second.  Do it today!  

p.s. You need to anoint your house with oil and command Satan to get out.  He has no choice.  Once you become a believer he has to submit to your authority.  Satan is under the feet of the believer.  Destroy and burn anything in your home that is of the occult. Ask the LORD to show you what is there that must go. He will be faithful to do it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

mamooth said:


> Electronic Voice Phenomenon. That is, you speak questions into a recorder, then play it back later, and see if the "spirit" spoke into your recorder. So why can electronic devices hear the spirits, but not our ears? Magic.
> 
> What is being demonstrated here is that schizophrenia is often associated with auditory hallucinations. That is, things like hearing voices in the static of the EVP recording, or in the white noise of a fan.


No, he's opened a doorway to the occult.  It is forbidden to summon evil spirits according to the Word of God.  When people dabble in the occult it opens a gateway for oppression / possession.  Demons are real.  Those who have encountered them know demons are real.


----------



## Militants

Or I do not need to be Finns when I think Swedish is enough now that foreign threats have disappeared if I guess right now.


----------



## Militants

Lord will Big Satan or Devil to my world and I am disapointed even they are far away or it are Lords voices I hear close to me ?


----------



## Militants

My voices are cp injured they are far away affraid against me.


----------



## Renae

OPening doors into the unknown can lead you down dangerous paths.  Not all are supernatural, not all are explainable.  Be Careful when playing with the occult


----------



## Militants

There are so many strange people who want to change the location of them believe could trade places with who is eating through but eating out has no effect to succeed swapping only from a distance eat some through but they do not realize my victory from a distance. Can eat as much as I want or I will be measured.


----------



## Militants

I am born to be me. Nothing else can trade places.


----------



## rcfieldz

mamooth said:


> Electronic Voice Phenomenon. That is, you speak questions into a recorder, then play it back later, and see if the "spirit" spoke into your recorder. So why can electronic devices hear the spirits, but not our ears? Magic.
> 
> What is being demonstrated here is that schizophrenia is often associated with auditory hallucinations. That is, things like hearing voices in the static of the EVP recording, or in the white noise of a fan.


----------

